
iOS apps get complete access to where you've been the last years - LopRabbit
https://twitter.com/KrauseFx/status/913034580852117504
======
miles
Need to add:

"when you grant access to photos"

to the title.

If you grant access to photos which include metadata like GPS coordinates,
then you are, correct me if I'm wrong here, granting access to those photos
and their metadata.

------
arnarbi
Clickbait title. Apps get access to photo locations if you grant them access
to your photos.

